# Sake has crystals



## Samaelfff (Sep 24, 2017)

I made a Sake. Overall I dont know if it was a success. I made a single bottle. It has been in the bottle for almost two months. I looked at it recently and it has developed the most lovely little crystals which pour about when i shift the bottle. Now i have seen some things that refer to crystals in wine but they always reference grape wines. Am I in danger if i drink this thing?


----------

